# Acer Aspire Predator G7750 eine gute Wahl??



## Frisko78 (16. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einen High End Pc,          möchte aber nicht selber schrauben.
Ist der Predator eine gute Wahl für 1450 Euro?

Hier die Eckdaten:

[*]  Intel   Core i7-920 Prozessor (bis 2,93 GHz), Quad-Core
[*]6 GB RAM, 1 TB Festplatte, DVD Double Layer Brenner[*]ATI Radeon HD5850 Grafik (1024 MB), HDMI, DVI[*]Formfaktor: Tower, Gigabit LAN, Cardreade
[*]
[*]Lohnt es sich, eine 2. Grafikkarte zu ordern oder genügt die 5850 für die meisten Spiele?

Bin im Besitz eines 22 TFT.

Danke für Eures Feedback

Frisko


----------



## Lukecheater (16. September 2010)

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit , dass du dir selber einen PC, z.B. bei Hardwareversand zusammenbauen lässt, und die schicken dir das dann zu. Das dürfte günstiger sein und du hast mehr Einfluss auf die Komponenten.

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965  ca.150€
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3   ca. 85€
Grafikkarte:  XFX Radeon HD 5870  ca. 325€
RAM:  4 GB G-Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1333  ca. 85€
Netzteil: Cougar CM 550W    ca. 80€
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3  ca. 50 € (Datenplatte)
SSD: Intel X25-M G2 Postville 80 GB ca. 190€ (Systemplatte)
DVD-Brenner: LG GH24LS50   ca. 20€
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard   ca. 60€

Preis ungefähr:  1050€ 

Zusammenbau kostet bei hardwareversand glaub ich 20€ und Windows 7 dann auch nochmal ein bisschen.

Meiner Meinung nach wäre das ein preiswerteres aber runderes System.

Was hast du dir denn preislich so vorgestellt?

*Edit: Cardreader kostet ein paar € . Leistungsmäßig könnte man z.B. für ca. 60-80€ mehr ein Laufwerk einbauen, das auch Blu-Rays lesen kann. Aber von der Spieleleistung wäre der Aufpreis vor allem zu einem Intel-System ungleich teurer dem, was du dann tatsächlich an merklichem leistungszuwachs hast.


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2010)

Viel zu teuer, da kriegst Du einen für Games gleichstarken PC locker unter 1000€, und den i7-920 würd ich dann auch nicht "reinkonfigurieren", der Mehrpreis zu einem AMD X4 965 oder einem i5-750 ist einfach viel zu groß, das braucht man in Games noch gar nicht. Da wäre eine bessere Graka viel sinnvoller. 

Wo würdest Du denn kaufen wollen?


----------



## Lukecheater (16. September 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Viel zu teuer, da kriegst Du einen für Games gleichstarken PC locker unter 1000€, und den i7-920 würd ich dann auch nicht "reinkonfigurieren", der Mehrpreis zu einem AMD X4 965 oder einem i5-750 ist einfach viel zu groß, das braucht man in Games noch gar nicht. Da wäre eine bessere Graka viel sinnvoller.
> 
> Wo würdest Du denn kaufen wollen?


Was sagst du zu der von mir vorgeschlagenen Konfig? Bei dem Verzicht auf eine SSD würde der sogar nur ca. 800 bis 900 € kosten.


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2010)

Hab die noch gar nicht gesehen bei meinem Posting - das wäre ne sehr gute Konfig. Der PC wäre dem Acer auch in spielen weit überlegen, da wie gesagt die Graka das viel wichtigere ist. Bei den CPUs hat sich seit ner Weile nur wenig getan, was die Anforderungen des Games angeht.

Und Sockel AM3 wird auch noch ne Weile aufrüstbar bleiben, d.h. es wäre kein Problem in 1 oder sogar 2 Jahren nochmal ne CPU nachzurüsten.


----------



## Frisko78 (17. September 2010)

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Hier habe ich das System gesehen:

http://www.cyberport.de/pc-hardware/pc-systeme/pc-berater/1108-857/acer-aspire-predator-g7750---pt-sdee2-088.html

Für mich kostet der PC 1200 Euro, da ich in der Schweiz wohne und die deutschen Steuern wegfallen..

Würdet Ihr noch eine zusätliche Grafikkarte mitkonfigurieren?
Mit Zusammenbau Systemen habe ich 2mal sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, da das System immer abstürzte, darum suche ich ein Kompletrtsystem bis 1500 Euro..

Gruss


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2010)

Willst das Budget denn ausreizen, oder willst Du einfach einen ca. so starken PC?

Bei cyberport zb der hier für nur 950€: http://www.cyberport.de/pc-har... der ist für Spiele spürbar besser als der Predator für 1500€. Der ist vergleichbar mit dem oben zusammengestellten PC.

Oder etwas teurer mit gleicher Graka der hier mit einem guten hexa-Core: http://www.cyberport.de/pc-har... aber ich persönkich finde es noch zu früh für nen hexacore, das sind rausgeschmissene 100-200€ Aufpreis.


Mehr würd ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ausgeben - bessere CPUs und Grakas kosten direkt viel mehr, bringen aber weniger, als es der Aufpreis wert ist. Vor allem bei Grafikkarten steigt der Strombedarf dann auch stark an, wenn man was besseres als ne 5870 sucht. Und wenn es um Kleinigkeiten wie größere HDD oder windows geht, dann kann man das auch selber einzeln nachkaufen.

zB der hier: http://www.cyberport.de/pc-hardware/pc-systeme/alle-pc-systeme/1108-854/acer-aspire-m7811---pt-sdhe2-079.html  ist zwar nochmal besser, aber die Graka zieht viel Strom (in der Spitze 90W mehr als eine 5870), da sind quasi zwei 5850 innen drin, das kann deswegen auch zu "microrucklern" führen.


----------



## Frisko78 (17. September 2010)

Bin natürlich immer froh, wenn ich ein paar Euronen sparen kann. Danke für den Tipp!

Ich möchte einfach nicht nach 6 Monaten wieder aufrüsten müssen, wenn ich schon Geld ausgebe. 
Einfach zur Info, ist die 5850 den zu schwach für kommende Spiele??


----------



## Lukecheater (17. September 2010)

Frisko78 schrieb:


> Bin natürlich immer froh, wenn ich ein paar Euronen sparen kann. Danke für den Tipp!
> 
> Ich möchte einfach nicht nach 6 Monaten wieder aufrüsten müssen, wenn ich schon Geld ausgebe.
> Einfach zur Info, ist die 5850 den zu schwach für kommende Spiele??


Nein, die ist nicht zu schwach für kommende Spiele. Die 5850 ist eine sehr gute Grafikkarte. Das Problem ist:
1. Für das Geld des Acer-PC bekommst du eine viel bessere Grafikkarte und
2. Der Acer-PC ist einfach zu unausgewogen. In Spielen ist das mit Abstand wichtigste die Grafikkarte.

Ich zeige dir mal folgendes, damit du verstehst warum es auch besser geht:
Die CPU des Acer ist folgende: http://geizhals.at/deutschland... 
Die Grafikkarte ist so ein: http://www.alternate.de/html/p... 

in dem von mir was dich 200€ weniger kosten würde wäre diese -> http://www.alternate.de/html/p...  Grafikkarte drin 
Der zum Spielen mit am Besten geeignete Prozessor ist dieser hier -> http://www.alternate.de/html/p... 
Mit sowas hättest du mehr Leistung für weniger Geld da bei meiner Konfiguration von oben sogar noch eine SSD für 200€ drin ist.

2.Beispiel:
Das letzte System von Herbboy kostet dich ungefähr so viel wie der Acer PC, aber da wäre diese CPU drin -> http://www.alternate.de/html/p...  die eine bessere Spieleleistung bringen würde, und dafür wäre diese -> http://www.alternate.de/html/p...  Grafikkarte drin.

Edit: hab gesehen dass die von herbboy verlinkten auch von Acer sind. Also wenn ich da nen Vergleich zu nem Acer-PC ziehe wo was anderes besser ist, dann ist damit deiner gemeint


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2010)

Frisko78 schrieb:


> Bin natürlich immer froh, wenn ich ein paar Euronen sparen kann. Danke für den Tipp!
> 
> Ich möchte einfach nicht nach 6 Monaten wieder aufrüsten müssen, wenn ich schon Geld ausgebe.
> Einfach zur Info, ist die 5850 den zu schwach für kommende Spiele??


Jein - die 5850 wird noch ne Weile reichen. In 6-12 Monaten kann es halt sein, dass Du dann nicht mehr höhere Details einstellen kannst. Eine 5870 würde wiederum länger "halten".


Aber 1400-1500€ für nen PC mit einer 5850 ist einfach viel zu viel, wie Du siehst kriegst Du unter 1000€ schon einen mit der nochmal besseren 5870.


----------



## dck800 (2. November 2010)

Hallo,

Ich besitze diesen PC und ich muss wirklich sagen er Rockt alles wech was es gibt er sieht gut aus und das festplatten verhalten ist super, habe zusätzlich meine creativ x-Fi drin und muss sagen es ist einfach genial. Der i7 ist intellegend und sorgt für hammer leistung. Fazit Acer hat in der Hardwear wieder mal einen perfekten gamer Pc gebaut ohne das sein benutzer probleme bekommt.

und die 5850 wird noch länger super sein sonst baut ne zweite ein


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. November 2010)

dck800 schrieb:


> Ich besitze diesen PC und ich muss wirklich sagen er *Rockt alles wech was es gibt* er sieht gut aus und das festplatten verhalten ist super, habe zusätzlich meine creativ x-Fi drin und muss sagen es ist einfach genial. *Der i7 ist intellegend* und sorgt für hammer leistung. Fazit Acer hat in der *Hardwear *wieder mal einen perfekten gamer Pc gebaut ohne das sein benutzer probleme bekommt.
> 
> und die 5850 wird noch länger super sein sonst baut ne zweite ein


Sich extra für so eine Beweihräucherung anzumelden    
Und für DEN Preis rockt aber jeder 1000€ selbst zusammengestellte PC mehr _wech_.
Wobei mehr als ALLES ja eigentlich nicht geht   :-o  

Und woran merkt man das deine CPU _intellegend _ist?
Spielt sie auch allein weiter? Korrigiert sie eigenmächtig die Rechtschreibung?


PS: Die _Hardwear _solltest du mal waschen - dann wird sie wieder weich.


Entschuldige -aber das mußte sein


----------



## shizufren (14. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen,

Also ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen auch den Acer Aspire Predator G7750 bestellt *für 1499 Euro* und denke er wird morgen endlich ankommen. Jedoch habe ich eine andere Grafikkarte und anderen Core drin. *Hier die Daten ->* 

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-930 Prozessor (2,80 GHz, 8MB shared L3 Cache) mit Intel Turbo bis zu 3,06 GHz)
Festplatte: 1000 GB S-ATA
Arbeitsspeicher: 6144 MB 1333 MHz DDR3 Triple Channel
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX460 mit 1024MB DDR5 (2 x DVI/HDMI)
Laufwerke: Zwei integrierte Laufwerke: Laufwerk 1: DVD ROM  - Laufwerk 2: Super MultiPlus Double Layer (DVD Brenner)
Sound: High Definition Audio 7.1
Netzwerk: LAN: 10/100/1000 on board
Zubehör: Logitech G11 Tastatur und Logitech G5 Maus
Software: MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit
Schnittstellen/Anschlüsse: 11 x USB 2.0, 2 x S-ATA, Mikrofon, Kopfhörer, SPDIF, 7 x Audio, 2 x RJ45, 2 x e-SATA, 2x Firewire, 2 x PS/2, Cardreader
Besonderheiten: Einzigartiges Gaming Gehäuse

Habe mich für die GTX460 entschieden anstatt der ATI Graka da ich mit ATI schon mal etwas Probleme hatte und der Core ist auch etwas besser als der ganz oben genannte.
Sicher, 1500 euro sind auch nicht wenig, dennoch hat man mit diesem Kauf alles was man brauch um meiner Meinung nach mindestens 1 Jahr lang games aufs maximum zu spielen. HINZU kommt noch das die G11 Tastatur und die G5 Maus dabei ist !
Türlich "könnte" man dies und jenes weglassen um die ein oder andere Mark zu sparen.
Jedoch brauch man bei diesem Angebot nichts nachkaufen wie zum Beispiel das Betriebssystem, da ALLES vorhanden ist. Tastatur, Maus, Rechner, Betriebssystem, 2 Jahre Garantie etc. .

Außerdem möchte er sich ja ein PC kaufen um eben NICHT nach ein paar Monaten wieder los zu maschieren um aufzurüsten. Und wenn es halt wirklich mal soweit ist das aufrüstbedarf besteht dann holt man sich halt eine 2 Grafikkarte . So oder so, er wird mir sehr gefallen da bin ich mir sicher, da er kein vergleich zu meinem "jetztigen" PC ist  *lach.

*PS: Finde es gut das es so viele sinnvolle und ordentliche Beiträge hierzu gibt  MFG* shiZu


----------



## DonBarcal (14. Januar 2011)

@shizufren:

Du arbeitest nicht zufällig für Acer und hast diesen Thread kurz nach deiner Anmeldung hier extra ausgegraben? :-o


----------



## Lukecheater (14. Januar 2011)

shizufren schrieb:


> Türlich "könnte" man dies und jenes weglassen um die ein oder andere Mark zu sparen.


falsch, man braucht nichts weglassen um die ein oder andere Mark zu sparen. Man kann sich was viel besseres holen und um einiges mehr als nur ein paar Mark sparen.


----------



## shizufren (14. Januar 2011)

*Nein, Ich arbeite nicht für Acer* xD. Habe nur meine Meinung mitgeteilt da ich mir wie shcon gesagt den PC vor paar tagen bestellt habe und mich sehr auf ihn freue ^^. 
Und mal so nebenbei. Bei den oben zusammengestellten pc wo man ca. auf 1000 euro kommt oder so... dann rechne mal maus und tastatur noch dazu und halt die sachen die dir dann fehlen um an die ausstattung von acer zu kommen. Als wenn die Teile zusammenbauen und NOCHMAL extra geld draufpacken ... denkt mal logisch leute  den einzigen Vorteil den ich beim selber zusammenbauen habe ist das ich mir JEDES teil halt selber aussuchen kann ... hol ich mir ne monster Graka für 400 euro und nen standart CPU für 100 .. kla ist das billiger ... aber was man hat, hat man und muss nicht nach halbes jahr los latschen um neue Teile zu kaufen.

*MFG shiZu *


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2011)

Also, der oben zusammngestelte PC stammt aus SEPTEMBER letzten Jahres. zB die 5870 kriegt man inzwischen für 230€, nicht 320€., das RAM kriegt man auch für 30€ weniger, eine SSD nur für windows mit 60GB für 100€ (oben 180€ für 80GB). 

Und eine aktuelle 140€-CPU plus ne 250€-Grafikkarte sind das wesentlich länger haltende System als eine 250€-CPU wie dr core i7-930 mit ner 140€-Karte wie der GTX 460. Und auch wenn Du einen PC zusammenstellst wie den G7750, kostet das beim Einzelkauf mit nem guten Gehäuse höchstens 800€, Maus+Keyboard + Windows kosten zusammen etwa 160-180€, d.h. lass es mal 1000€ sein. Die 500€ Aufpreis sind einfach zu viel dafür, dass es ein "besonderes" Gehäuse und ein Komplett-PC mit einem vielleicht im Falle eines Problemes guten Service ist.

Aber wenn Du Dich damit gut fühlst, kannst Du das natürlich machen.


----------



## DonBarcal (14. Januar 2011)

shizufren schrieb:


> *Nein, Ich arbeite nicht für Acer* xD.


Dann tut es mir Leid, dass ich deinen Enthusiasmus angezweifelt habe


----------

